# RTA, RDTA, or RDA-Squonker?



## CJB85 (27/3/19)

Hi guys, it's me again (the noob with a legion of questions).

So with the help of the forum members, I am quite comfortably set up with a little Pico 25 (kit tank for DL) and a Vandy Vape Berserker MTL RTA. I alternate between these to as my situation dictates, as I can't blow clouds everywhere. I use the DL mainly at home and in my car, with the MTL for office and public use.

I have however already found that I enjoy the DL much more than the MTL, because the flavour on the MTL really does not keep up with the DL. The idea has been (from the start) to get myself a proper DL setup once the provided coils for the Pico kit have run out. I want to go the rebuildable route, because I want this to be a hobby and not just a replacement for smoking.

Here is my question then, because a new mod purchase would depend on the route taken:
Do I buy a normal mod and look for a good RTA, or RDTA, Or is it better to a little more for a good squonker (regulated) and get a nice RDA for max flavour? I am quite tickled by that Wotofo Profile with the mesh coil setup...

If the best route is the squonk/RDA route, what are my "have to look at" options in terms of squonk mods?

TIA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

It's hard to make a call because each person is very different and there are excellent systems for all vaper types. I have been through the journey and for me, I would be happy with one regulated device with a Dvarw DL on top. I have tested a lot of RTA's and the Dvarw DL just does it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

I will always say squonk. But if you do go that root, get an rda with deep juice wells. Rda's like Recurve has great flavour but you have the squonk permanantly. Or better get and bf rdta with your squonk mod

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's hard to make a call because each person is very different and there are excellent systems for all vaper types. I have been through the journey and for me, I would be happy with one regulated device with a Dvarw DL on top. I have tested a lot of RTA's and the Dvarw DL just does it for me.
> View attachment 161749


I just googled the Dvarw DL RTA and saw the price... I might have pooped myself just a little bit....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

CJB85 said:


> I just googled the Dvarw DL RTA and saw the price... I might have pooped myself just a little bit....



Yes, I understand that... but if you buy 3 other RTA's all crap you would have got one decent RTA.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

CJB85 said:


> I just googled the Dvarw DL RTA and saw the price... I might have pooped myself just a little bit....



Look for a Zeus Single (original) RTA for now. It should keep you happy while you save up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, I understand that... but if you buy 3 other RTA's all crap you would have got one decent RTA.


Oh I agree, I just went into that search COMPLETELY unprepared... Like someone stumbling onto Faberge eggs in the search for the best easter eggs.
So you would rather go that way (normal mod and RTA) than a squonk/RDA?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

@CJB85 you said something in your post that you should have mentioned from the start “I want this to be a hobby and not just a replacement for smoking”. Well that kind of changes everything 

Based on this statement I would say go right ahead and get yourself a Squonk setup, to be honest I think it would be the right process for you to follow as this way you have all the vaping styles covered and can then see which one you prefer.

I don’t fully agree with you the squonking and a RDA is the best flavour in the vaping world, yes it is good but from my experience with squonking unless you are rebuilding your RDA everyday the flavour drops off and even changes as you are squonking through a squeeze bottle of juice. Partly because as you squonk into the hot RDA, juice gets sucked back into the bottle that has been heated and for me this action changes the flavour, not bad but it does not taste the same as a fresh squonk after rewicking and refilling the squonk bottle.

Also the squonk action saturates the wick nicely, then you started taking hits which dries the cotton as you keep vaping and the flavour does drop off. Then you squonk to replenish the wick and the flavour is intense again. Then there is the air inside the RDA chamber especially if it’s a larger 24mm RDA and not a 22Mm RDA which I feel affects the flavour as well, so the air degrades everything over time. Do you get my drift that the flavour is not constant.Where as with a RTA the wick is always moist and juice constantly replenish with out me having to squeeze a bottle.

Squonking for me is also distracting when I drive, the whole action of squonking takes extra steps plus you sometimes want to look inside the RDA to see what’s going on. I prefer not to squonk when I drive and prefer my MTL RTAs as they don’t create so much vapor blocking my driving view and doesn’t make it look like my car is on fire to the people around me. I squonk at home mainly and I will squonk max 2 refills and then rewick for reasons stated above.

The other thing to take into consideration is squonking uses a hell of a lot more juice. A 6ml to 10ml Squonk bottle full of juice gets sucked up and vaporised very quickly.

Get a Squonker to see what it is all about. The Wotofo Recurve RDA is going to be easier to live with than the Wotofo Profile RDA, the Mesh wicking on this RDA is not for beginers plus it uses a tone of juice. I have both and prefer the Recurve for squonking it pretty leak proof. 

As for a Squonk Mod, the Vape Vape Pulse 80w/100w regulated squonker is a great device. Or if you want something slightly smaller if you can find a RSQ Squonk Mod also a nice option. Or get a Wismec Luxotica Squonk Started Kit, it’s semi regulated but a very nice setup as it comes with a 22mm Single Coil RDA. The last two option are metal alloy devices so a drop will damage them, the Vandy Vape is ABS plastic it can take a lot of punishment.

Sorry for the long thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @CJB85
> 
> I don’t fully agree with you the squonking and a RDA is the best flavour in the vaping world, yes it is good but from my experience with squonking unless you are rebuilding your RDA everyday the flavour drops off and even change as you are squonking through a squeeze bottle of juice. Partly because as you squonk into the hot RDA, juice gets sucked back into the bottle that has been heated and for me this action changes the flavour, not bad but it does not taste the same as a fresh squonk.
> 
> ...



So this changes my outlook completely... I am not sold on the idea of variable flavour etc and wicking after every two bottles. Hobby yes, chore... not so much. With @Rob Fisher 's comments above, will the Dvarw (there goes my pension) or another good RTA at least be really good in terms of flavour? I tried one of the Vapers Corner employee's mod yesterday, which was topped with a Pyro V2 RDTA and was astounded by the difference in flavour compared to the kit tank on my Pico. Even the tanks they have on their testers just blew my little stock-coil tank away.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

I squonked for a long time in my vaping journey and it certainly works for some people and squonking is very popular and I would never diss squonking. I have had a love/hate relationship with squonking and for me, the biggest issue is the mess I get with squonking... I am a serial oversquonker and general mess maker... whereas with a decent RTA I get a perfect vape every time and no mess. That's why I'm in love with the Dvarw DL... good juice capacity and excellent flavour.

But honestly we can all give advice but you owe it to yourself to try dripping, squonking and RTA's because they all have their pro's and cons and only you will know which one really works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

The Dvarw DL and MTL Tanks are just so special. Rob forgot to mention that getting an Authentic one now is very hard as they have become so popular that to get one you have to be chosen in a randomizes draw. Your are better off waiting for one to pop up in the classifieds.

When it comes to flavour kings there are very few RTA that hold that crown, Dvarw is right up at the top with some other high end atty’s. So unless you have big money to spend like R2000 plus for a RTA then rather find the middle ground. If Hi End is your thing and yes you will get there then following @Rob Fisher will show you the ropes.

As for middle and entry range flavour devices you could look into these:

QP Juggerknot Mini
OFRF Gear RTA
Wasp Nano RTA (haven’t tested it myself)
Geekvape Zeus Single Coil (if setup correctly this tank is good)

And the shocker - Uwell Crown 4 Sub Ohm Tank (I couldn’t believe the flavour on this commercial coil RTA)

Then there are the RDTA, heard great things about these but most are dual coil so not my cup of tea. Vandy Vape Pyro is highly rated by other memeber.

You are going to go on a journey that much I will guarantee you but you will at the end of it find what works for you and hopefully you don’t go broke in the process. One piece of advise I will give you is to give the hardware a chance, don’t flip flop every other week and go on a buying spree, get to know what you have first and find the limitation, try different coils, different cotton and different juices before throwing in the towel with a device you will be surprised to learn certain things work with this device and other things work on another drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

All great advice above @CJB85 

I will emphasise what Rob said above - there is no easy perfect solution for everyone. 
You need to try them all out to determine what you like best.

Don't stress too much about it - get some recommendations like you have done - and go for it. Take it slow and try optimise each device you get - learn how to coil and wick it to its best - and then vape different juices in it to see how it performs. Over time you will discover your own preferences and it will become clearer. 

And I can also say that the perfect setup can end up depending on what juice you like

For me, I like my fruity menthols in a DL RTA (Skyline, Dvarw, Lemo1, SubTank Mini)
And for strong tobaccoes I prefer MTL - my favourite flavour setup is the Reo/RM2 which is a squonker - but I also use the Rose MTL. The Siren V2 is also right up there.

So I am using all types and I like them all - depending on the juice being vaped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (27/3/19)

I'm beginning to see what uncle @Rob Fisher was on about , been using my Juggerknot Mini/Mirage combo with Hawaiian Breeze in exclusively for the past 4 weeks and i have not touched anything else . Once you get that perfect setup that works for you , you'll never look back.

Fully agree with @CaliGuy on the squonking and inconsistent flavour at times.

And also , these days juices are very defined to a certain type of device be it a RT/D/A , bottom top air flow , single dual coil .... Alien coils normal flat wire etc etc.

So what I'm saying is buckle up sunshine .... it;s going to be a wild ride

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (27/3/19)

Hi there just a side note,a good flavor rta with no leaking is between the OFRF RTA and the Zeus
Zeus had better juice capacity but needs to be setup properly to get good flavor
The OFRF has low juice capacity but is easy to setup and always gives very good flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

@Daniel I have to agree with you and many others that finding a single setup and a primary juice that you vape constantly is a must. 

Then from there experimenting with others flavours or vape gear is a pleasure because you have your bench mark to compare against. 

For me, it’s my Dvarw MTL on that little Ultem & Green Pico Mod, don’t have a favourite juice yet but I’m getting close to settling on 1 or 2. The Dvarw MTL is so versatile that I can do DL and MTL with it and the flavours is just right for me. This setup has also helped me in the sense that I no longer chase the ultimate flavor anymore and focus on the vape experience and enjoy picking out the subtle notes in a juice profile.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/3/19)

I'll just get this out of the way now; If I could afford a Dvarw, I'd have one now.

I've always been a single coil RTA man. I've always banged on about flavour, juice consumption, battery consumption, etc. when compared to dual coils tanks... Until I took a chance and bought my wife a PYRO RDTA. It (not just for a dual coil) had RDA flavour and an RTA 4ml tank capacity - all the pros of a RTA (including how easy it is to wick) with none of the cons. I've since gotten rid of all my RTAs and bought myself a PYRO V2 RDTA for and I couldn't be happier. All for a a measly price of R420.

It's so true what they say about RDTAs - although they're a dying breed, those who have them, love them. 

That said, every now and then I bring my Luxotic BF Box + WASP RDA squonker out every now and then, something I'll never ever get rid of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Maybe Im still a noob, but I dont see the logic why a wick will last longer in a rta than rda and squonk.
The varialble flavour is true, but lets just put it in perspective, its just different depending on how dry your wick is. If you have a rda with bigger juice well its stays constant and as soon as you taste its a little of you just squonk to fill up again. Not this huge up and down flavour the whole day.

Now you allready like the Pyro V2 rdta. So there is your answer. Buy it with a squonk mod. The Pyro you can squonk into the tank, so you can basically carry 10-12ml of juice with you(squonk bottle + 4ml tank)
With the rdta your variable flavour is also eliminated as you just keep your tank topped up ad flavour will stay constant. Then you also have a squonk to try out other rda's and you allready have a normal mod for rta's. Now you can find your happy place with best of both worlds and in future know excactly hwat you like and want to buy

As for rta's. There is treads on this forum for everyone of them. Go read them,(till the end, not just first page and hype) searh for other thread of same rta. Read the wicking problems, the leaking problems and the no flavour problems.
Yes everyone prefer different things, and there is no perfect setup, but compare apples with apples

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/19)

Remember that you can also use an RTA on a squonk mod. 

You have the advantage that you can carry extra juice in the squonk bottle. The disadvantage is that the bottle's space could have held an extra battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

Some people can wick a RTA and some can’t! If it leaks you don’t know how to wick that specific tank and on the rare occasion an atty will just be plan garbage.

And yes RDA’s also leak when you over drip or over squonk. And there are many RDA’s that are so poorly designed that they can only leak and some that are not even good at flavour. And everyone wants a piece of the pie because vaping is big profits so of course there has to be the good with the bad as every body is scrambling to get a cut of the action.

Bottom line is to try things out, but don’t go overboard chasing after every thing you see or hear and take note of what more experiences vapers have to say about a device. With experience you will be able to take one look at a RTA/RDA/RDTA and make a educated decision on whether it will be a good device, be it flavour, airflow, ease of use etc.

As you will hear over and over again, there is no right or wrong, only what works for you. And the only reason why this sentiment exsists in the vape industry is because there is some much new stuff been lunched every day that it is literally a free for all and opinions will differ in this kind of a situation which is not a bad thing by no means. Just makes for interesting conversation at the best of times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-vape-store.t55564/

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/19)

Get a pyro atop your pico and if it works for you...problem solved for now.


----------



## Hakhan (28/3/19)

I would strongly not advice getting the profile RDA as your first dripper. A dry hit from a mesh coil is something you will not forget. If it's you hobby you will end up with all of the above. 
Zeus single coil is a damn good RTA to get you into building and its old so will be able to pick up one cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

